# SSH with paste delay



## Kaevar13 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey all,

I'm looking for an SSH program like putty that has paste delay or command delay. I am trying to batch run commands and putty seems to just stop running them after a few. I know teraterm is one you could use for Windows but I've read that it has compatibility issues with wine and is now kind of outdated. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Could you describe your issue in more detail? PuTTY and Tera Term are Windows programs, but you mention Wine. Where are you trying to run this program (Windows, Linux, etc)? Have you considered setting up delays in a shell script with something like the sleep command?

Also, while I don't use Tera Term, it does not appear to be outdated. The latest version appears to have been released this month according to the project page.

Tera Term project page: http://sourceforge.jp/projects/ttssh2/


----------

